# Help getting rid of saddlebags



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I've been working out now for about 3 months and getting in better shape, but I can't seem to lose these saddlebags. My hips are normal size and then my upper thighs are big, fatty, and a bit loose. Anyone know of specific exercises for the area.

I don't really weigh that much so I think I just store bodyfat there, unfortunately. A friend suggested lipo, but I would rather not go that route.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortunately exercise and diet will only shrink you it can't actually change your shape. How much cardio are you doing? Do you monitor your heart rate?


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 4, 2005)

Again, you can't spot reduce. You can strengthen the muscles, but in order to lose the fat so you can see those muscles, you need to eat clean and do some cardio. Unfortunately, we can't choose where we lose weight and in what order. Our bodies have a predetermined order to which they lose, and they say the first place you gain is the last place it comes off. I WOULD NOT resort to lipo. People take that route when they're too lazy to work for what they want. Try eating 5-6 small meals a day and eat CLEAN. Your diet is probably 80-90% of the battle. Eat foods that are as close to their natural state as possible. (raw veggies, turkey, chicken, tuna, whole wheat bread...no processed stuff) I hope this helps!!


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 4, 2005)

I could clean up my diet a bit. I know I don't eat enough fruits and veggies. I do about 4-5 days of cardio usually in a class setting at the gym. I will probably have to start weight training to firm up. I have a tendency to get bulky with weights which makes me look a bit stocky since I am barely 5'2" tall.

I guess 3 months of consistent working out isn't really that long. I will give it another 3 months. I think I will take some pics and then take another set in 3 months to see how I am doing.

How do the celebrities get those nice tight toned muscles? Is it a lot of cardio? thanks for the help :icon_smil


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

oh hunny they have personal trainers dieticians, you can do lots of cardio. but to tighten it up do squats lunges, leg side raises.watch your carb and suger intake.drink as much water as you can b/c it helps you to flush your body out and helps with your metabolism. also eat 4 to 6 small meals a day,healthy.:icon_smil


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, I tried one of my old Firm tapes last night and my hips and butt are sore today so I think I will start doing some of my Firm tapes plus go to the gym a few times a week.

No way am I giving up my yummy holiday treats so I will have to exercise more. :icon_lol:


----------



## charish (Dec 6, 2005)

that's great! hopefully you get it nice &amp; tight. have fun eating too. hee hee


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh I LOVE the FIRM!! I'm supposed to be on an exercise off-week, but I couldn't help but do a FIRM video today. I love the new series, and the new box is awesome!! (And of course the results are outstanding!!)


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, the Firm is a good name for their videos! I am thinking of getting some dvd's from Cathe Friedrich also. I would really like to try the Low Max.


----------



## tashbash (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm wanting to start working out at home since it is too hard for me to get out to the gym. Anyway, do you think the firm would be a good thing for me? I am happy with the size I am but would definately like to "firm" up a lot. What do you think since you are the "workout queen"!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome advice*thumbs up*:clap


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 9, 2005)

i have some belly dance work outs from natural journey that are really good and fun to do,i like the ones with the twins veena and neena!:icon_chee


----------



## tashbash (Dec 9, 2005)

Veena and Neena!!! LMAO


----------



## mzbees (Dec 9, 2005)

Strength or resistance training is essential in gaining muscle tone. If you are concerned about looking bulky, maybe look into using resistance bands or some other "lighter" training.

Cardio, 5-6 times a week will help with fat burning. And I agree, you can't spot tone.

I noticed my weight actually went up a tiny bit once I started adding weight training to my routine, but I lost a BUNCH of inches!

Eating basic foods every 2-3 hours will help boost your metabolism. I think diet and exercise have to go hand in hand in order to see the results you are looking for.


----------



## charish (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah i would definitly use some weight, if you don't want to bulk do low weight high reps.


----------



## Jules123 (Dec 9, 2005)

*rosebeauty...*

try weighted squats!! i assure you that this will lift your saddlebags!! make sure your form is correct (check on the net, or invest in some help from a trainer to show you how). your form is VERY important!

many women are afraid to do this sort of lifting for fear that they may become overly muscular or bulky...on the contrary...you will lean up faster and with better results!

think about it this way...men have to work quite hard at putting muscle on...testosterone and all....women (thankfully due to our higher estrogen and low testosterone) will have an even harder time getting big!!

i hope that this helps!


----------



## Jules123 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Rosebeauty,*

also, take a look at this program written up by Lyle McDonald (one of the top fat-loss gurus) and also look up "Tabata" in a search engine. Both of these are serious fat-loss strategies. i personally would only embark on lyle's program if all other measures have been taken (ie: if the saddlebags are your only issue/you only need to get rid of those ever-so-annoying last 5 lbs. otherwise you would be better served by revaluating your diet and exercise program...remember spot reducing is only quasi-possible and generally doesn't occur the way people want it to).

take care!!

Program:

Go to hsnhst.com --&gt; Forum--&gt; FAQ page 2--&gt; Diet and Nutrition Thread--&gt; Third post down (sorry for the treasure map instructions, i can't figure out how to copy and paste a link in this forum)

PS- If you feel so inclined i would peruse some of the other posts on that thread, very informative for those interested in body composition


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jules, Thanks for the information, I will definately look into it.

How much weight should I be using with the squats? Can I do them with free weights or do you think I need to do them at the gym with a smith machine?

I seem to be able to tone my glutes but have trouble with my upper thighs inner and outer areas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## godfreygirl (Dec 10, 2005)

You've gotten LOTS of good advice here with all these posts. BUT......there is one thing missing that has helped me TREMENSOULSY with the very problem you're talking about.....the saddlebags.

Have you heard of "Core Secrets"? (I'm guessing who has NOT heard of it :icon_lol: ) Well.......you don't have to buy that program to get the SAME results. Just get an exercise ball.....some call it an 'exercise ball', some call it a 'stability ball'.......and so on......but they are all the same.

Here is a list of some of the home exercise equipment (CHEAP) that I use regularly and have helped me lose (_*40*_ lb). I went from a size 14 to a size 6 and look GOOD in my clothes......I'm now even dating after 15 years of NOT dating......I was too embarrassed because I didn't like how I looked and thought I was too fat. I now feel good about myself.....enough to begin dating again. YEA!!! (BUT, keep in mind that I also eat VERY healthy with lots of veggies, fruits, grains....and so on. It HAS to be a combination of exercise AND diet.)

* Okay...the list**:*

*1.* Stability Ball (get a GOOD foot pump or you'll wear yourself out trying to pump it up with the one that comes with it!)

*2.* A set of the exercise bands....you can get both of these (ball &amp; bands) at Walmart, Sears, Target.....and so on.

*3.* THE FIRM........Yes, the girls were right. This is a GREAT program.

*4.* One thing I DID invest in that was the ONLY 'expensive' thing I bought. It was the "Lateral Thigh Trainer". This cost $84.94 at Walmart.....but you can get in online cheaper.....just consider the S&amp;H costs to make sure it's a good deal. NOW......if you DO decide get this machine, do NOT get it with the optional bands that attach to the side of the front legs. They will snap off and hit you in the face.......I learned this at a website that reviews exercise equipment. I just took one of my exercise bands and placed it under the front legs of the L.T.T. and it works GREAT.......AND it can't pop off, BUT......I just *LOVE* this machine. It has helped my legs, thighs and butt become as hard a a rock!!! It's small enough for me to sit in front of my bedroom TV and hop on anytime I want to workout a bit.

*5.* The pole that comes with THE FIRM. The handles at the end screw off to use as weights.

*6.* The 'steppers' that come with THE FIRM. I used them not only with THE FIRM videos, but with other videos I have.....they're very useful on those legs, thighs and butt area.

*7.* ALL the workout videos I have.......from "Sweating to the Oldies" with Richard Simmons to the newest ones.......Leslie Sansone's Walking tapes......I think I have about three of them.

*8.* A good set of weights.....I didn't get an expensive set. I got the plastic (or is it rubber?) coated in only three sizes and not the expensive ones that have ALL the sizes .......all the way to to 80 lb. I don't think I will EVER be lifting that much.

Sorry.......I know this is a long list, but I just wanted to give you some suggestions as to what will work......I've 'been there, done that' and I wish someone would have told ME of some things that would actually WORK before I wasted so much of my money on things that did NOT work.

I hope this helps. All the best ......."You GO Girl !!!!" :clap


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 10, 2005)

What is the new series/name, also what is low max?????


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 10, 2005)

wvPumpkin, Low Max is a Dvd workout by Cathe Freidrich. I know it is sold online on her website and also the Colllage Video website. Low Max is supposed to be a low impact aerobic workout that really burns some calories. I haven't tried any of Cathe's workouts yet, but have read that Low Max is really good and easier on the knees than her other workouts.

Godfreygirl, thanks for all the info. I will look at the lateral thigh trainer and the Core Secrets. I have an exercise ball, but I don't use it much as I only have one short workout tape for it. Congrats on your weight loss and dating again. :icon_wink


----------



## bunni (Dec 10, 2005)

pilates is great! here are some moves with demos.

http://www.lhj.com/lhj/category.jhtml?categoryid=/templatedata/lhj/category/data/HowToExercises_Pilates.xml


----------



## Jules123 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Hi Rosebeauty,*

those are both excellent questions!

my recommendation is to avoid machines nearly all the time! (there are a few exceptions here such as the "counter resistance assisted pullup/dip machine". this is excellent for women due to their relative lack of upper body strength. avoid machines as much as possible...every machine exercise has a free- weight equivalent that is generally superior. however, if you are not strong enough to do the free weight equivalent, you can certainly start with an assisted machine _ie: assisted dips and working your way to non-assisted dips/assisted pull-ups and working your way to doing pullups on the bar_---i am so sorry that was such a mouthful! ) the smith machine being one of them.

so the answer to your question is yes...you should use free weights. there is nothing better than the basics.

reason for using free weights rather than assisted...without getting overly technical...by using free weights the exercise is perceived as more real to your body and your nervous system. you literally recruit dozens of smaller muscles aside from the prime movers (glutes, quads etc.) that act to stabilize the forward backward side to side movement.

rather than allowing a machine to stabilize for you. very simply put: rather then only having to focus on moving a weight up an down you put additional adaptive stress on your body's stabilizing muscles getting better results.

as far as reps... repetition would depend upon how familiar you are with this exercise. if you have no experience with a free standing squat start with your own body weight until you can do about 20- 25 consecutive reps. after which, you may introduce an unweighted barbell. try to find the lightest bar- bell at your gym to start. i started with a 25 lb. body bar (they have weighted body bars at my local YMCA) stay within 10 -15 reps focusing on perfect form. once you feel as if you have truly masted the "groove of the movement" begin to introduce more weight such that you are completing 2-3 sets of 4 or 5 HEAVY reps. i know this sounds very counter to most everything you hear about fitness training for women, but believe me... doing this once or twice per week will go miles in proving you with shapely legs (and by the way, masculine or bulky is not my idea of shapely).

along the same lines remember that a balanced program ( diet and exercise) is very important.

i'm not certain as to how much you do or don't know about diet and exercise...so if you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 7, 2006)

If you've got saddlebags, the only thing that is going to change that is your diet. You NEED to be eating more fruits/veggies...cutting out as much starch/excessive carbs/sugars/refined crap as you can. Drinking plenty of water...doing cardio in the "fat zone" level (about 75% THR).

No amount of "spot training" will get rid of fat. Weight lifting to create LMM will enable your body to burn off more fat than just doing cardio alone. And, don't worry about becoming the "Ms. Ah-nold". You would need to workout 6+ hours per day while taking injections of steroids...you get LMM, but you won't get too bulky.


----------



## hilsbabe (Jan 7, 2006)

Lift heavy and low reps!! Complex movements...(step-ups, squats and lunges) the best leg and ass exercises ANYWHERE!!


----------

